# Sicherheitslücke beim Online-Speicher Dropbox



## Newsfeed (9 April 2011)

Durch Entwenden der Konfigurationsdatei können sich Unberechtigte unbemerkt Zugang zu dem Dienst verschaffen und frei auf die gespeicherten Dateien zugreifen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

